# How long does a barrel last?



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been reading a few books on reloading and among the info in there is leading of barrels, getting your specific gun barrel 'slugged' so you know it's true caliber so you can buy / make bullets that fit properly (for accuracy as well as to avoid excessive pressures).

OK great, but often enough it's mentioned about 'wearing out' a barrel (specifically regarding high speed rifle rounds).

So if one shoots competitively with a pistol and puts 3 to 5,000 rounds through a barrel in a year will that have any appreciable 'wear' on the barrel? Affect accuracy? Will choosing a particular bullet or load make a difference?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

it should last a while based on the information provided....


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

An autoloading pistol will usually wear out before the barrel will especially the high pressure rounds like the 9 or 40. The locking surfaces of the barrel are spots to watch for battering and wear. Load light and use lead bullets.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 13, 2012)

I dont think the average shooter will have to worry about wearing out a barrel in a handgun.Not saying its impossible but i wouldnt let it eat at my brain worrying about it.Now rifles are a little different.I shoot a 220 Swift alot and they are well known for throat erosion if loaded to max.Different powders have a role in this as well.I make sure i keep the reloads for that lighter to prevent it and actually it shoots better.Theres alot of hot calibers on the market today that reloaders have to be carefull with.If you run factory ammo i dont think its as much of a threat. Just not something the normal shooter should worry to much about,IMO.And if you are doing competative shooting and can afford to travel and buy ammo for it,a new barrel here and there shouldnt be a worry.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wearing out the barrel is the last thing to worry about


----------

